# Mouse Left click opens a menu



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,
My MS mouse (intellipoint 6000 wireless) started to behave strangely.
When I LEFT-click it on either Chrome or IE9 screen it opens a menu and does not allow me to type into any form. If I hold it pressed then I can type but the menu that appeared remains on the screen.
I've opened the mouse definitions under control panel and they are all OK.

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Tegfryn (Oct 8, 2012)

Does your right-click button now perform the usual left-click operations?


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Have you tried a new battery? Have you tried unplugging the dongle and letting the computer find it again; have you tried using a USB mouse, removing the Intellimouse from programs, turning off the computer, plugging the dongle back in, disconnecting the USB mouse and restarting the computer?


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

No.
The right-click is doing "right-click work" while the left-click opens a "property window" where I can choose to either "open", "path", ....
It happens on my desktop pc only but not on may laptop (that's why I can type...)
Thanks


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

I tried: new battery / restart / another mouse / tweaking mouse definitions in control panel / ...


----------



## Tegfryn (Oct 8, 2012)

Try this old fix.....

Using both hands, press Ctrl+Alt+Shift at the same time on both sides of your keyboard.


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the idea - will do when I'm back home


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

left ctrl+shift+alt & right ctrl+shift+alt does not work


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

moreover - i cannot type tuneless i am pressing the left mouse button


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

now both do right-click work (after doing the Left alt+ctrl+shift+right+ctrl+shift)


----------



## Tegfryn (Oct 8, 2012)

And your Alt keys are definitely not stuck?

Thinking along the lines of a stuck key on your keyboard, have you tried unplugging your keyboard to test the mouse without it?


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

I disconnected the K/B - did not help. K/B is not stuck.
I cannot type in any explorer / chrome window
I type now in notepad and than do cut&paste into the windows message ...


----------



## Tegfryn (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have a wired mouse to try?

If a wired mouse works as it should then maybe consider reinstalling the mouse software.


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

It is (or should I say was...) wired


----------



## Tegfryn (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have a spare mouse to test whether the problem is isolated to your current mouse?


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

i did check with another mouse. same result. I can type in this box only when i press
the left click all the time. when i leave it the menu window pops up and i cannot type


----------



## Isaac55 (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like the intellipoint driver is in the wrong. I tried to download the latest 8.2 and install but then it claimed that the current version is newer.
I used another mouse and downloaded the Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center and now all's fine


----------

